# GX-24 w/R-WEAR STUDIO



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Is anyone using this combination and how well is it working.


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

I purchased this package about three weeks ago. It is really easy to use to be honest. It is a matter of trial and error finding which fonts work best with the stones you want to use . The software works great with the gx-24 and really couldn't be any more straight forward. Once your fill your text / image with the dots it is also very easy to tweak them as there is usually a few stones you think could be placed better.The GX is a quality bit of kit, really well put together.
Straightforward package so far, no complaints here.


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi coach9,

I purchased this software about a week and a half ago and must say that I'm disappointed with it. I had been using CorelDRAW and the blend tool for outlining and find that it works better than R-WearStudio. I haven't yet found a good way to fill my designs with either program, but again, I haven't worked with R-WearStudio for very long. This is just my opinion.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

I thank U both for the feed back I have the gx-24 and would like to do rhinestones with it just trying to find out if it is a good combo.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have not had the software for long and it comes with no instructions, but it wasn't too hard to figure out how to use the basics. This software was actually made to work with the GX-24 so I would think that it would work best with it than other software. I use the R-wear with a laser so I still have to copy & paste it into Corel. I find that it is easier than how I was doing it in Corel alone, but I had hoped it would be even easier than it has turned out to be.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

With R-Wear you need remember the sizes of the stones are for swarovski crystals..not Korean. There is a difference in the sizes. See Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes This applies only to sizes up to ss16.


----------



## siemed (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

I also just bought the software. I'm disappointed with the lack of instructions. Okay, it is not that hard for the most basic features, but I can not figure out how to get the inner line from a font and not the outline.

The outline is no problem. If I'm right you have to use the SFEdit2 program for the inner line. I just can not figure out how toe export these inner lines to the R-Wearstudio software. 

Is there someone that has the solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you do have to use the SFLedit... first type your text...then go FORMAT...then..click on FONT...you will then select the text font you are using. Then with the text high lighted go to EDIT and click MAKE Stroke..this will open SFLedit there you select NEW and this will open the font list...click on the font you are using. then this will generate the stroke ...the middle line. Now you save this...I suggest using the original name and adding -SL for instance if you arial I save as arial_SL... now go back to R wear...the SL font will always be at the top of the font list

Hope this is clear enough


----------



## plteckie (Jun 2, 2009)

I have CorelDraw but have not been able to find a tutor to teach me how to make rhinestone transfers with Corel. I was also looking at buying the R-wear but would like to avoid the extra cost if I can use CorelDraw 3x to turn vector images into rhinestone templates. Does anyone have any comments about r-wear or using CorelDraw or if there is another software I could use.


----------



## siemed (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Charles, thank you very much. It works!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys i think you have a good basic software system that can do alot for and with you, I have this as well and if i can help ask,, charles is the expert on this program, but i can help here and there,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi everyone,

are you guys talking about the roland gx-24 cutter?
if so, i recently bought one and i would like to
know what this r-wear studio is and what it is for? thanks...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a design tool for rhinestone placement,, 
Designs,,, and Decorative designs on garments,,
Sandy jo


----------



## SNIPR (Oct 6, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but it did have me sign up here =) My Question for you guys is:

I spoke with Roland couple days ago to their tech. They told me this software does not work with any cutter but their engraver..? I noticed on this board as well as other sites selling this software it does in fact work with GX-24 cutter. Curious why Roland would tell me differently..?

Since I need a 30" or larger was wondering if anyone was using the R-Wear with their GX 300 or larger cutter..? 

Thanks again..!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,,,,
MMM


----------



## razzledazzle (Oct 8, 2009)

I use the r-wear with my Roland egx-30a. The biggest problem is, it is all trial and error, there are no manuals at all that come with it. About 2 weeks and $200.00 later, I am getting the hang of it


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOu are right about the manuals,, 
maybe it is time everybody starts networking and helping each other learn, 
The biggest thing i have seen to learn with Rwear is Make sure and get the design or font in contour image so it looks like thread almost.
These lines are the pattern for the stones once they are layed down.
Once you have a handle on that is seems pretty straight forward,, 
MMM


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi I have just purchased the R-Wear studio, I also have coreldrawx3 & GX-24. I think I have got the hang of text but how do I create a design say a ballet dancer or a cat can I use vector images if so can anyone give me step by step instruction? eg. Open coreldraw or R-wear Studio..... Also how to fill a section or all of the image. Hmmm I am sure it was meant to be easy but I was expecting more from the Help menu.
Thanks.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I gotta say....I can't afford to get the DAS system, so I had just about decided to purchase a GX-24 cutter and the r-wear studio, but the more I read the less sure I am about anything. 

I'm afraid to spend this much money to purchase something that doesn't come with GOOD instructions, much less almost no instructions. I'm not feeling very confident about that.....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was in the first group to buy R-Wear to use with my EGX 350 engraver..what a disappointment..it had absolutely NO manual...as a result I broke 7 cutters because I was using settings called for in the EGX350 engrave program and R-Wear was totally different! Best feature of R-wear is the SFedit program which lets you do single line font for rhinestones for any font in your system...But if you have Corel X4 you can make single line font by using center line trace (type text..select..convert to bitmap..use center line trace).

I have given up on my EGX350 for rhinestones...use the DAS system now..the GX24 is a good cutter but not the cadillac that many say...good but not the best...example only has downforce of 250.. but I digress..
Before I would spend $2200 or so for R-wear and Gx24 I would look at the KNK Maxx Pro with ACS software. which has a list of around $1699...and maybe there can be a special around the corner. Just my opinion..


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Charles,
Thanks for your helpful answers.

Is the KNK Maxx Pro also able to be used as a vinyl cutter for things such as jersey letters and numbers?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> Okay, I gotta say....I can't afford to get the DAS system, so I had just about decided to purchase a GX-24 cutter and the r-wear studio, but the more I read the less sure I am about anything.
> 
> I'm afraid to spend this much money to purchase something that doesn't come with GOOD instructions, much less almost no instructions. I'm not feeling very confident about that.....


I bought the Graphtec CE5000 and the iDesignR software. I just received the cutter so I haven't had time to do much with it yet. The training dvd for the cutter is very good. I got the software a couple of weeks ago. The training dvd has been great and I have found it an easy program to learn. I've been swamped with embroidery so I haven't had any time since the cutter arrived to cut anything but hopefully will later today. I bought the equipment and software from Alpha Supply Company, a preferred vendor for T-Shirt Forums.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not used the KNK Maxx Pro but I am told by a retailer of the system that it is primarily a vinyl cutter that also does rhinestones when using the ACS software. Do a search here for KNK Maxx Pro and ACS and you will find several threads on tis


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

After reading this forum and digesting the helpfull posts, my chinese cutter decided to stop working today after only 4 months! So i have splashed out on a GX24 with R-Wear Studio software here in the UK it is quite expensive but i managed to get a good discount from xpres and saved approx £300 off normal prices. So rhinestones here i come, i have corel draw x4 and any tutorials or pointers will be greatly appreciated.

thanks

chris


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you need to have corel draw in addition to the r-wear software to do rhinestone templates? Please tell me there isn't another thing to add to my shopping list. **sigh**

Thanks to everyone for the Graphtec and KNK suggestions. I am researching those now as well.

I met with a CPA today about setting up my business, and he told me not to spend any more money until 2010 since I have no income in 2009.  This will give me a few weeks to look at these options some more. Which probably means I'll be a few weeks even more confused by 2010.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Corel is not necessary but sure makes life easier.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Charles,
I feel certain that I've used up my question quota with you.  You've been very helpful.

Would you mind explaining to me where Corel comes into the equation? Do you use Corel then put your Corel design into your rhinestone software then move that to your cutting program?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

since cutters must have vector images...even to use in rhinestones..and Corel is the best value for dollar in my humble opinion...which is seldom humble...because it has a couple extras with it including a decent photo program..some rhinestone programs do not vector images well and corel will help..but then you can always try www.inkscape.org which is free..as I said..corel in not necessary but I use it...along with DAS vector packs to come up with original designs which I can't do otherwise


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

leapoffaith said:


> Charles,
> I feel certain that I've used up my question quota with you.  You've been very helpful.
> 
> Would you mind explaining to me where Corel comes into the equation? Do you use Corel then put your Corel design into your rhinestone software then move that to your cutting program?


You do not need Corel with the ACS Rhinestone Systems. The software is a full vector-designing program which includes superb auto-tracing functionality, many text and image designing functions, and the ability to apply rhinestone circle patterns and fills to vector images. With this software, you do not need any additional programs in order to create what you need to cut to the KNK or ACS cutters.

Also, there is no such thing as a KNK Maxx Pro. There is a 15" KNK Maxx, a 24" KNK Maxx, and then there is a KNK Pro. The older KNK Pro might be considered primarily to be a vinyl cutter, but the Maxx models were designed to cut a huge range of materials... from tissue paper and vinyl to chipboard and rhinestone rubber. Please feel free to post any other questions you have about the ACS or KNK systems.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry about the mix up of KNK Maxx ...etc...as stated I am not familiar with this machine as I have not used it because it just did meet my needs...other here have used it and like the software. sjidohair is a member and I think she likes the ACS software


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> I am not familiar with this machine as I have not used it because it just did meet my needs...


Did you mean to write "it just did not meet my needs?" If so... what are those needs that it not meet?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sandy..Yes I intended to write that...It is just my _*personal*_ judgement...that is all...If others like the system...go for it..Me I didn't...no use to expound on issues that relevant only to me..

I do not want to get into defending my own position...this thread is about Rhinestone application as relates to the GX24 and R-wear..and no I don't have the GX24 as it did not fit my needs...There are many good systems out there. I happen to use four..and I see no need for another one


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi
How do you use the fill tool when you have an outline on screen? I only seem to be able to draw a shapes and fill them. I tried a cocktail glass shape but I can not get it to fill in the glass? Also if it say's pitch too wide what does this mean? Anyone doing a 'How to' on the R-Wear Studio please let me know. I have spent hours searching the help. It will tell you what functions are but not how to use them. Thanks.
Maggie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Maggie...it is a bit hard to tell you what is going on without the same image to try but normally when you get that message, it means that the item is too small to take the size stones that you have selected. Try increasing the size of your image...by quite a bit and see it will fill...if so then you will have to change the size stone you are using by adjusting the pitch...you can always take it back the the default setting. By the way remember the size hole created are for szwaroski crystals...for Koren you need edit the stone sizes by copying them...renaming the copy so you don't lose the original...increase size by about 2mm. You can always PM me and I will send my email address and you can send me the image so I can better advise..


----------



## lovesher2boys (Sep 22, 2008)

There are 2 really good videos on the Roland website that might help. You can find them here: 

http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Software


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

R-WearStudio is a complete garment and gift decoration program. If you have a GX-24 you can use the machine for the following uses:
1. Thermal Transfer (CADCut)
2. Print & Cut using a 3rd party printer like and EPSON or HP
3. Rhinestone template creation using sandblast mask or stencil mask material and a 60 degree blade

Best of all, R-WearStudio lets you build out all of this in one application and the software is smart enough to know what data goes to what product.


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

If you refer to the Help and Contents menu of R-WearStudio, this is in essence the user manual in electronic form. Roland also has videos available on the support website. Roland also will be holding an R-Wear Apparel Decoration course after the ISS Atlantic City show in NJ. Roland recently gave a class after the ISS Long Beach show and was a successful class.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick,
Thanks for the update,, For the Atlanta show, is it sign up before or at the show?
Thanks 
MMM


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

For the ISS Atlantic City show, we like to have sign ups prior to guarantee booking of the room and so forth, but we will also be taking sign ups during the show as well. Roland has not decided where the training will take place and are looking into some hotels in the area or rooms at the convention center to conduct the course.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick, 
Please keep us updated on this, as I am hoping to get to the show, and would love to grab a R-wear Class.
MMM


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

If you go to the Roland website @ Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America the courses are posted and we are taking registrations. Worse case scenario is that if we don't meet our minimum requirement to hold the class, we will just cancel and wait until the next show which may be ISS Ft. Worth.


----------



## Duds88 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All
I got this softwear when I bought my new cutter (old camm pro 1 1210 gave up on me half way through a job...) I'm happy as a badger with the GX24, but the R Wear softwear is giving me a headache.

From what I can see, I change the fonts to centre outline in the other softwear that came with it, spend an age re-doing the curves and getting them to resemble the font I chose etc, only to be dissapointed with the end result.

The salesman at the Printwear show in the UK, just clicked a couple of buttons and the reslult looked good, I get it back to the shop and nothing but frustration.

What if you want the outline of the font done with stones and the middle empty on bold fonts like Arial Black, this must be possible... Caligraphy / Script fonts, these don't look good when converted to middle line, is their a click and abracadabra button for these? 

Are there any shape pre done templates beeing added for the softwear, like hearts (outline and filled) I found stars in the pre done shapes, but that was about it. (I gave up with it a fortnight ago so I am already rusty with whats in the softwear)

If there is anyone who has cracked the use of this softwear, have they ever thought of setting up a site with the service of converting designs for people.... like the vector converters out there or the embroidery digitising sites? I know I can pass any set up costs onto the customer for Rhinestones in the same way as I do for embroidery digitising...... may be a thought for someone who can use this softwear compentantly.

Cheers all
Duds


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi 
I am about to ditch my R-Wear software due to lack of instruction.

I have been asked to produce a sample:

The Margaret Allison
FAME ACADEMY

The 'The Margaret Allison' is to be in silver
The 'FAME ACADEMY' is to have an outline of silver stones, with the fill being in red made using poss ss5 stones? 
Size of FAME ACADEMY LETTERS (Incld. Outline) 27mm high the length of the whole design is approx 30cm. (The Margarer Allison above 'FAME ACADEMY' is approx 22cm long - height of captial letters approx 2cm).

Can anyone help me to design this either in R-Wear  with instruction on how to create the 2 templates. Or would I be better of using Winpcsign (which I have been looking into - plenty of how to video's. I would need to know which video would help me make the template).
Many thanks
Maggie

​


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I won't be in the shop until tomorrow afternoon but I will see what I can do then.


----------

